# I hit the jackpot ... or bottle that is!



## EdsFinds (Dec 12, 2020)

I was riding on an old bike trail when I spotted some common trash items. Being a rather old trail and not used that much, my curiosity was piqued. Sure enough, upon walking around the outer skirts of the trail and into some pesky thorn bushes ... I stumbled upon a whole dump site from the 1970s (an educated guess based on my knowledge of the area, and the bottles I found).

Now, here is my problem, gentlemen: There are so many old Pepsi, coke cola, and other soda bottles from the 60s and 70s that I don't know what to do with them. I have found other types of 














bottles and know there is much more to be found here, but since they are literally piled in a heap and buried underneath the fall leaves and strewn about. I have to remove the common ones before I can start to dig and look for others carefully.

My question is this: do I gather up the soda bottles and put them aside and just leave them there, or do I try to gather them together as a "collection" and try to sell them online?

I have found the 1977 clear embossed Pepsi bottles being sold on eBay for around 5 to 10. I don't put too much into an EBAY price, but...one never knows. I mean, I'm finding AT Least 20 of them right on the surface without having to dig and know that there are more strewn about.

I have enclosed a pic of the ones I've gathered and taken back. There are two I want to know more about, but I'll put them in a separate post.

Thanks in advance for your sage advice! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 12, 2020)

I would just move them to the side and dig deeper.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2020)

I wouldn't waste my time with any bottles from the 60's or 70's because they do not have much if any Value & not much Interest or Collectability, In my opinion. I'm sure there are some rare exception like maybe a first 1964 Diet Pepsi ect.  I'm sure some others will disagree & love these Bottles? LEON.


----------



## embe (Dec 13, 2020)

Don't know the going rate but "one man's trash..."

I'd see it as a fun excuse to be outside on a treasure hunt.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

I would do anything to get out from in front of this computer. Get some fresh air. "All work and no play makes ROBBYBOBBY64 a dull boy"


----------



## RCO (Dec 13, 2020)

depends what your interested in , some of the pepsi's still have the acl painted area . the no deposits can still be somewhat collectable , not sure what there worth and agree the ebay price doesn't mean much 

might also be cans in that dump , I find a lot of the cans from the 70's are harder to find now then some realise and if there in ok condition can be worth keeping , obviously no point in keeping dozens of pepsi and coke cans if there all the same but might be ones for smaller brands which are less common


----------



## embe (Dec 13, 2020)

A vintage crate might go along well with the 20+ same bottles.


----------



## EdsFinds (Dec 16, 2020)

I WAS thinking that in the back of my mind! Hmm....does anybody have an old 70s Pepsi bottle crate or where to find one?


----------



## RCO (Dec 16, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> I WAS thinking that in the back of my mind! Hmm....does anybody have an old 70s Pepsi bottle crate or where to find one?



usually the odd one appears at yard sales , maybe thrift stores . 

most antique stores will want top dollar for them , I've never bought one there


----------



## EdsFinds (Dec 23, 2020)

RCO said:


> depends what your interested in , some of the pepsi's still have the acl painted area . the no deposits can still be somewhat collectable , not sure what there worth and agree the ebay price doesn't mean much
> 
> might also be cans in that dump , I find a lot of the cans from the 70's are harder to find now then some realise and if there in ok condition can be worth keeping , obviously no point in keeping dozens of pepsi and coke cans if there all the same but might be ones for smaller brands which are less common


Hey! There are a few cans in this dump. They are rusted, but not to the extreme, and have SOME labels left on them. The top is flat and appears to be aluminum while the rest is steel. Should I grab it/them? I'm wondering about them but left them where they are since I don't really collect or know anything about cans. I'll take one and send a pic if you think they are worth a shot.


----------



## RCO (Dec 23, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Hey! There are a few cans in this dump. They are rusted, but not to the extreme, and have SOME labels left on them. The top is flat and appears to be aluminum while the rest is steel. Should I grab it/them? I'm wondering about them but left them where they are since I don't really collect or know anything about cans. I'll take one and send a pic if you think they are worth a shot.



tough to say without seeing them , myself I tend to take rusted cans home to look at them in further detail as I find it too tough in the wild , some clean up better , some don't


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 23, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Hey! There are a few cans in this dump. They are rusted, but not to the extreme, and have SOME labels left on them. The top is flat and appears to be aluminum while the rest is steel. Should I grab it/them? I'm wondering about them but left them where they are since I don't really collect or know anything about cans. I'll take one and send a pic if you think they are worth a shot.


You can soak them in citric acid to clean some of the rust off, but generally aluminum top cans aren't collectible unless they're in really good condition.  It's the ones with the steel tops that are much more collectible.


----------



## brent little (Dec 23, 2020)

You must be a young blood if you think this stuff has value. Unfortunately the stuff is mainly re-cycle. Dig more.


----------



## treasurekidd (Dec 23, 2020)

I'd keep them and try to sell them, and whatever doesn't see quickly, right into the recycle bin. Always better to recycle them then leave them in the woods.


----------



## embe (Dec 23, 2020)

brent little said:


> You must be a young blood if you think this stuff has value. Unfortunately the stuff is mainly re-cycle. Dig more.


Value is subjective.  I'd love to dig this stuff


----------



## brent little (Dec 23, 2020)

its all based on experience. for sure


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 23, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> Hey! There are a few cans in this dump. They are rusted, but not to the extreme, and have SOME labels left on them. The top is flat and appears to be aluminum while the rest is steel. Should I grab it/them? I'm wondering about them but left them where they are since I don't really collect or know anything about cans. I'll take one and send a pic if you think they are worth a shot.



If you'd like to learn more about Cans read my old post in here. Link below. LEON.

(374) WANTED: BEER CANS | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------

